# Securing Popup Shelters in wind



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Eskimo QuickFish 6 popup that is just fantastic. In prior years, we'd anchor down the popouts and toss snow on the skirt to hold it down. With zero snow this year (so far) wind is getting under the skirt and lifting it, stressing it. I've tried tying more ropes to the corners / center and anchoring those but wind still gets under it and there is more movement than I want. I'm wondering if I shouldnt just run an anchor right down through the corner grommet to not only hold its position horizonally, but hold it down vertically against the ice.

How are other people anchoring their popups in snowless conditions?


-DallanC


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Guying it out would be the best. Use an anchor about 3ft from the skirt, and tie off to the attached loop on your shelter. You want the angle quite sharp. I've seen people try to guy out shelters, and the set the anchor 20ft+ from the shelter, and it works for keeping the wall from collapsing but doesn't keep the shelter down.

In snowless times like these, we predrill our holes, 3 of them spaced 1 1/2ft apart, then use all the slush created to throw out onto the skirts..


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

We also have a quickfish 6 and have had our fair share of windy days. We always put anchors through the corner grommets as well as guy lines. We usually try to anchor our sleds down on the windy side of the tent. It helps to keep wind from coming under the skirt. I've also sat our buckets on the skirt inside the tent and if it's really windy, put some water in the buckets. Hope this helps.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We use is the Eskimo anchor stakes in the 2 opposite corners non windy days...windy days all 4 corners get staked and we stake down the sides using boat cover 1"x4' tie down straps with quick release buckles. Using the rope that comes with ice tents can be a royal pain in the butt on them windy days or when all of a sudden here comes the wind. So for us at least these tie down straps are the ticket and way easier to use then rope and easy to adjust unlike rope.

Here's a link so you can see what I'm talking about. Any sporting good store will have straps/buckles you can put together. Again for us much easier than fiddleing with rope in the wind when you want to get the sides of your tent secured quickly to the ice stake.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013K ... ZG3FP5Q8YR

Also as mentioned, sleds on the skirt and also snow on the skirt when there is snow on the ice to put on the skirts.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like the idea of drilling some holes and using the snow and ice from the auger to pack around the flaps of the shelter. Great idea!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have also used the method of drilling some shallow holes and then placing a piece of wood into it and looping a rope around the wood then tying it to the tent. We then pack the hole with the wood in it with the shavings from the auger. When it comes time to leave you can usually just untie the rope and pull it out of the hole.


----------

